# Citizen Bullhead



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just searched Ebay for ANOTHER watch (Just recieve my Seiko Tuna black knight yesterday), And stumbled upon this funny named BULLHEAD watch :

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CITIZEN-BULLHEAD-...1QQcmdZViewItem

They gave him the PERFECT name.....


----------



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am very sorry. I am new here and it seems that the link in my post does not work although I copied and pasted it a few times.

Please delete the post if possible or help me fix the link.

Thank you


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's the link for you, and welcome to the forum! :

Citizen Bullhead

Rich


----------



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Rich for the Help and Blessings


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"Bullhead" is a well known style of watch....indicating pushers and crown at the top of the watch.

The Citizen and Seiko versions from the 1970's are probably the best examples:


----------



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow....What a class of watches....

Didn't knew about the copycat of these watches...

I wonder who made the first of these watches...I bet it was made by some other firm a long long time ago and then citizen or seiko copied the idea....

After posting this message, Found out this :

http://chuckmaddoxwatch.blogspot.com/2004/...-chrono-in.html

So I can say IT'S ALIVE !!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've always like a Bullhead and I can find one of these the future I would be happy










Welcome to







Fish and enjoy your stay.


----------



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow...What a BEAUTIFUL Omega Bullhead. I imagine myself what it takes to consider building a specific factory line to create this strange watches. On one side large companies has the resources to do that, But on the other side they are driven to markets that are more frofitable, And there is a risk...maybe it's a minor risk to them....

Another thing is that I see these Diesel watches for the past few years, And they have some strange models that I guess have their own assembly lines, But their mechanism is cheap. So I guess building an Omega Bullhead is a far more complicated desicsion than a Diesel one....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello fish

here's one of mine, carronade in very similar format to the omega, inside is a valjeoux 7734 (i think







)










regards, john


----------

